# Question, Sabino Roan? What color combo is this horse?



## Ktoelle (Jul 28, 2013)

*Other side of Mare*

She is 14.3, this is her other side. She is doing well gaining weight.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm going to guess, sabino, roan and because of the big spot on her right side, pinto or possibly Paint if she's actually QH or TB breeding.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Honestly, there's a solid chance that it just being caused by sabino. I don't see anything that suggests classic roan to me. Sabino can and does cause big belly spots like that in addition to the patchy roaning.


----------



## Ktoelle (Jul 28, 2013)

*Head shot*

Here is a close up of her head/neck.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'd also just call her a bay sabino. Sabino will cause the large roany patches, along with the ashy coloring of her mane and tail.

I'd venture a guess that one of her grandparents was a Clyde. She's got just enough of a drafty appearance to indicate the presence of draft blood, but she's small enough that she's probably not half.

She's a cutie, I can't wait to see how nice she looks when ya'll get some weight on her.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Ok since NDappy or Chillaa have yet to chime in I am going to venture Rabicano and Sabino. Unless the two of them say something else then that is my guess also. I reserve the right to change my mind. LOL Shalom


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

I have no idea but she is beautiful! If I had to guess, I would say sabino and maybe splash with those white legs up past the knees?


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

She looks like a mustang to me. She is not a built in the hind end as most stock horses and i don't really see a gaited horse head on her. 

here are some pics of mustang conformation


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

I think I see a bit of draft in there too.. Maybe some sort of Mustang x Draft?


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

dbarabians said:


> Ok since NDappy or Chillaa have yet to chime in I am going to venture Rabicano and Sabino. Unless the two of them say something else then that is my guess also. I reserve the right to change my mind. LOL Shalom


Im leaning on rabicano too! :thumbsup:

Aint clydesdales usually rabicano? i ask because she looks clyde mix to me.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Thats what I was thinking too toto. Shalom


----------



## Ktoelle (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you all for passing on your color info! We finally get her to the barn here tomorrow, hopefully get more pics now that she gained a little weight back!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Sabino.

DB - I don't see rabicano here. Rabicano tends to be centralised right down in the flank, and this just feels too far forward for me to think it is rabicano TBH. I wish there was a test for it though


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Chillaa the bay filly that was born this year has a full sister that looks like that mare. Most QH people swear she is a roan but as a purebred Arabian that is not possible.
But if you say sabino then it is sabino unless of course NDappy says its rabicano then I will agree with her. LOL
I will not argue with you or her when it comes to colour genetics.
The two of you ought to write a book and go around the world giving lectures. Shalom


----------



## SeeyaLater (Jan 12, 2013)

I am going Mustang/Draft, too. I have a sabino red roan. She's a paint. In the winter she's almost red -- in the summer really gets white. The color is one thing, the body/breed is another. My sabino roan has the belly splash, too, and a medicine hat. I'd say you have a bay sabino. Pretty. Check out my barn pics for my sabino roan.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Im not 'going up against' or 'calling' anyone-- what about this though?










The op horse does have it in the flank- throat latch- insides of legs- top of tail- and mane-- I thought that was rabicano?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Even when white is under the throatlatch on a rabicano, the color is still concentrated in the flanks. 


























I'm with chiilaa here. No rabicano. 

Sabino spotting with sabino roan -


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

...and just because I happen to have a picture in my own photo album....

Another sabino with roan


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

toto said:


> Im not 'going up against' or 'calling' anyone-- what about this though?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not denying that the horse has white on its flanks. However, rabicano is heaviest on the flanks - it is the starting point of rabicano, it is where it should be the absolute heaviest, and the center of the concentration should be right in front of the hind leg, where the hair goes the other way right there. The OP's horse has less white there than anywhere else. That is why I don't think rabicano.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

toto said:


> Im leaning on rabicano too! :thumbsup:
> 
> Aint clydesdales usually rabicano? i ask because she looks clyde mix to me.


Clydesdales are usually sabino.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

I know nothing about color, but man is it fascinating reading what the knowledgeable people know!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Bridgertrot said:


> Clydesdales are usually sabino.


Maybe. That is one suspicion. The other is that they could be dominant white. I tend to think dominant white personally.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Agreed^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

KylieHuitema said:


> I know nothing about color, but man is it fascinating reading what the knowledgeable people know!


I'm with you!!! I have no idea what color he is, but I am sure learning a lot! Thanks every one 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Chiilaa said:


> I am not denying that the horse has white on its flanks. However, rabicano is heaviest on the flanks - it is the starting point of rabicano, it is where it should be the absolute heaviest, and the center of the concentration should be right in front of the hind leg, where the hair goes the other way right there. The OP's horse has less white there than anywhere else. That is why I don't think rabicano.


I definitely see the horse could be sabino on the one side- on the other side there looks like rabicano brindling on the ribs and looks like it starts at the flanks and draws out to the belly-- sabino and rabicano!! :shock: :lol:


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

When I say "flanks", I don't mean anywhere from the ribs to the hips - I specifically mean that tiny little patch right where the hind leg meets the belly. Right where this mare has pretty much all her rabicano white, is where I would expect rabicano to be centralised. The OP's horse doesn't have this.


----------

